# Little guy with broken legs?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Found this pigeon out back next to the blower intake, looks like it's wings are OK it can flap them, but both of it's legs seems to just hang underneath and him, can't seem to walk or even move them, so he can't get off the ground. Looks like he might have got tangled up with the building air intake system or something. He's not eating (tried some Fritos & some water) but I think he's scared. Any ideas on what to do next.

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this sweet pij.

While trying to figure out what has happened, could you please take the pigeon inside & place him in a small box, animal carrier, etc., if you haven't already done so. 
I would suggest placing him on a towel lined heating pad set on low. This will help to eliminate shock.

Could you give us a bit more detail as to the condition of the legs, e.g., cut, broken, etc.

Could you also give us your general location? Perhaps you live near one of our members, a rehabber or avain vet that we could direct you to.

*tried some Fritos*
If you have recently found the pigeon, I would hold off on the food & water for now. Place him on the heat for about 25-30 minutes then offer him some water.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*In box, resting quietly now, legs just dangle*

That's the first thing I did was put the little guy in a box. Have to wait till I get home for a towel and a heat lamp. He seems to be resting quietly, and I pushed his wing back into it's socket I heard it kind of pop. Now he seems to be able to flap both wings right like a bird should, but his little legs are still just dangling. I got a number for a vet place gonna call them and see if they will do anything for me, I know they will work on injured redtail hawks for free but I don't know about pigeons.

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*That's the first thing I did was put the little guy in a box.*
That's great Nab.
I do hope the vet you were referred to will take a look at this poor baby.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nab .. thank you so much for helping this bird. If you can let us know where you are located we might be able to help find you a vet or rehabber.

Bless you for what you are doing!

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Update: Got the little fellow home*

Got the box all decked out with a nice warm towel, he's in there and seems to be resting peacefully. Found if I put the top on the box he settle down and he quits trying to flap his wings. I filled up a couple straws with water (couldn't find my eyedropper) and kind of held his mouth open a little and he drank the water. Now he's pecking away at these seed pod thingies I got at the store, it says they're for doves but he seems to like them. His legs seem to be twitching a little, but he still can't use them yet. The vet didn't work on birds, and referred me to the humane society up at Lake Tahoe, but I'm 50 miles from there, so I guess it's on me to try and get the little fellow going again.

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Nab, 
Thanks again for your most recent update. 
It sounds like you are doing a superb job of caring for this sweet pij.

*The vet didn't work on birds, and referred me to the humane society up at Lake Tahoe, but I'm 50 miles from there, so I guess it's on me to try and get the little fellow going again.*
It's best to be very cautious when considering turning over a pigeon to the humane society for treatment, as some, by all means not all, will accept them, however if they determine the pigeon is not fit for release, he will most likely be euthanized rather than be returned to the kind person who brought him in. 

We will be happy to assist you as best we can with your little patient.
Pigeons are amazing birds & have been known to overcome incredible obstacles.  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

Thak you for rescuing this pigeon.

Are his feet warm? If they are twitching then perhaps there could be some temporary neurological damage that will mend.

If you could make a sort of donut out of a towel and sit him in it it will be easier for him to poop. As it is, please check his vent carefully to ensure that it isn't pasted. If it becomes pasted wash it gently with warm water.

Put water in a cup within reach of his beak and guide his beak into it. Pigeons sip water and need a fair amount of it because they are seed eaters and get not moisture in their food.

Dove food is an ecellent choice.

If you consult a rehabber or vet please check to see what the outcome will be before handing him over. Very often they practice routine euthanasia and none of them will work on an unreleasable (and possibly adoptable) pigeon.

Cynthia

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Well we made it through the night*

Little fellow has eaten a bunch of his seeds. I took him into the bathtub and cleaned him all up, and he stuck his little head under the faucet and drank a bunch of water, seemed to like sticking his nose out into the stream, cute little fellow. I made arrangments to drop him off with my relatives they will watch him today make sure he gets water etc. (they have an eyedropper)while I'm at work. He's been adopted for the duration, if I can't get him flying and walking OK I'll just have a paraplegic pet pigeon I guess. He will be OK one way or the other, probably get along well with the 10-15 bunny rabbits I got out in the yard every morning. I know pigeons like the bunny food I put out because there's a flock of them that come by once in a while and snatch the bunny food sometimes. I'm in Northern Nevada out in the high desert about 70 miles SE of Reno. If you all know any pigeon people around here I'm in a little town called Minden, I'll take any help I can get to help the little fellow get well.

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good Morning Nab & again many thanks for doing such a fine job of caring for this little sweetie as well as keeping us updated.

*He's been adopted for the duration, if I can't get him flying and walking OK I'll just have a paraplegic pet pigeon I guess*
I, as well as a few other members, only adopt physically & mentally 'challenged' pigeon as they are the ones who truely need the love, care & attention.

We have one member in particular who has a pigeon with a paralysis & she takes him everywhere, hiking, camping, biking. etc.  
It's absolutely wonderful. 

Indeed we will do whatever we can to help you, help your new found friend live a very happy life.

I'm glad he/she is eating so well. They love to 'bathe'. 
If you are able to get, & post, any pictures, that would be great.

Keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

It is always a bit risky to give pigeons fluids with an eye dropper, as this pigeon is well able to drink by himself he should be offered water in a cup. Pigeons dip their beak in water and sip it up.

Cindy has already mentioned Dillbird and we have had at least another 2 paraplegic pigeons in this group.

Here are the links to 2 of their stories:

http://home.alltel.net/nlevake/Welcome/welcome.htm 

http://www.pigeoninalawnchair.com/ 


However, I hope that he won't be permanently disabled!

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Named the little fellow "George", does aspirin work for birds?*

I found him under George the maintenance guy's big air conditioner blower out back so I named him George (I think it's a he)? Anyway the surrogate rescue team pinch hitting for me while I'm at work tell me that he is still eating a little, and drinks when you dip his beak in the water cup. He keeps trying to turn over on his back as if his legs are starting to hurt some (a good sign I believe) if he can feel them now. So I've got them trying to rig up a donut appliance so it takes the pressure off his legs. Can't seem to copy & paste his picture in here but I have a nice one from this morning with him smiling for the camera, somebody can give me a clue how I'll post it up if I can. Is there anything I can give him for his hurting legs, does aspirin work on birds?

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi NAB,

Thanks for the update on George. 
Hopefully others will be along to correct me if I'm wrong, but I would suggest *not * giving him any aspirin. I'm not sure what would be best, but I just don't think it's aspirin.  

How are his droppings looking? 

If you would like to email me George's picture, I will be happy to see if I can get it posted. We would love to see him.

My email address is: [email protected]

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cindy is right, do not give aspirin.
If you could get some Metacam, from a vet, that would be good. 

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*George has a webpage now - thanks for the tip*

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo4.html


And I'll call around see where I can get some of that stuff - he's resting really well now, the donut with the heating pad underneath seems to have made him a lot more comfortable. Thanks for the info, at least now I know what I'm looking for.

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*he's resting really well now, the donut with the heating pad underneath seems to have made him a lot more comfortable*
Thanks for the update NAB. I'm so glad George is coming along as well as can be expected.

Looks like we were posting George's picture at the same time.  
What a sweetie.

Cindy 

Since you were able to post a picture of George, I will go ahead & close my thread with his picture. As long as we have a picture, that's what matters.
Thanks again NAB.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

From the photo that looks a very young pigeon and sometimes a calcium deficiency will leave them unable to walk. Please try to get some liquid calcium and give him 2 drops a day. It could just do the trick and won't do any harm.

I read on another website that some pigeons in a man's flock had suffered temporary paralysis, they recovered after a few weeks.

Go easy on the Metacam if you get hold of it. Helen says that the dose for an adult cat is 2 drops a day! My vet prescribes it at one drop a day for an adult pigeon but that sounds very high. It can cause irreversible damage to the liver, so I only give it when I can see from the bird's eyes that it is in pain and then only for a couple of days.

I have a pigeon at the moment that has a broken leg (diagnosed by the vet...I can't identify breaks) but his foot is still functional, so unless you can feel a break keep the verdict on what is causing his paralysis open.



Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thanks I think he is a pretty young guy*

I was looking at the other pigeons out back and they do seem a lot bigger than George - I think he may not be fully grown yet. I've felt all his legs and wings pretty closely and I can't find any obvious breaks anywhere, and he doesn't have any external injuries no holes of bloody places, I'll get some of that liquid calcium and give him a little bit, never know might be the problem. Meantime I'm going to call around an see if I can find a bird/pigeon vet somewhere, maybe up in Reno there's got to somebody that knows about birds. He's got such flashing eyes can't just let him croak, gotta help him get well if I can.

NAB


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*About this upside down business?*

He will spend a few hours rightside up in his donut, but after a while he just refuses to stay in it unless I put him in there on his back, he really likes just laying on his back, it don't seem right, but he seems just fine that way, is it dangerous for him to lay like that? I got to town and got him some liquid calecium, mixed two drops in his water cup and he drank like crazy, much better than I've seen him drink B4, plus he seems a little fiestier than this morning, but his poop is still kind of runny and green. I don't thenk he ate much, but he did eat some seeds. Any ideas on the upside down thing would be most appreciated.

NAB


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Over to the experts... but isn't the "upside down thing" a sign of PMV???


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*isn't the "upside down thing" a sign of PMV???*
Generally, wtih PMV they will turn their head upside down (I just posted a picture of Pij in the Prednisone thread, with his head upside down). He never flipped over on his back. When he was having a seizure he would roll all over the cage. In fact, the woman who brought him to me was told he was a tumbler because he was found rolling all over the ground. But when she said he did other tricks like turn his head upside down, I knew something was terribly wrong. 

Cindy


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

God bless you and this pigeon and just to say somone once told me they were proud of me on this site and it made me feel so great and i think they know who they are so im passing it on to u. Im very proud of you!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

It is not normal for a healthy pigeon or even a pigeon with PMV to lie on its back. If they are relaxing they tend to lean to one side.

When you put a pigeon on its back for any reason make certain that its head is higher than the crop. This is because if liquid runs out of the crop or if he regurgitates he can accidentally aspirate and drown.

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He seems to do just great upside down*

He doesn't have any kind of siezures or anything like that, and I've rigged up a stem of millet seed so it's hanging right next to his head, he really seems to like just turning his head around and pecking away on the seeds, he's eating a lot more that way than when I had it all in a cup in front of him. He seems to be getting back the ability to move one of his little legs around, when I pull it out he can pull it back in now, he couldn't move either one when I found him they just dangled there. Got a long way to go with him, but he's looking better and eating and drinking more IMHO. I think he's OK laying that way, looks like I do when I'm sitting in my reclilner munching popcorn, drinking Pepsi and watching football, might have to get him one of those little tiny TV sets and hang it on his box wall so he can enjoy the full effect 

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good Morning (Afrernoon to all you UK folks  )

*He doesn't have any kind of siezures or anything like that, * 
No, George isn't displaying any PMV symptoms, rather, like you say NAB, it appears to be a comfort issue with him.

Can anyone remember the link to 'pigeoninawheelchair'? I can't find it. There is a great photo of the pij in his 'wheel chair' that the owner made for him. It might be something George could utilize for the time being. 

*and I've rigged up a stem of millet seed so it's hanging right next to his head*
Just curious NAB, are you feeding George a variety of seed in addition to the millet? If he is getting just millet seed you might want to try a dove or pigeon mix as they do like a variety. This may be one of the reasons he isn't eating much. Just a thought.

Cindy


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Yep he's got a variety of food*

I got him some dove food, and I've got the corn/sunflower seed bunny food and the millet, and some kind of bird fruit&nut stuff with all kinds of things in it, I even got him some rice pudding strained baby food but he really likes the millet hanging next to him, doesn't like the cup much, I think it's too much trouble for him. I guess it's the engineer in me but I've already given some thought to a paraplegic pigeon mobilization appliance (PPMA) I think I know how build something that he could move around with wing power, but that won't be until he gets a little stronger, he seems pretty fiesty this morning, getting him through his morning bath was a challange, he's pecking at me when I move him in a way he doesnt like.

NAB


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Can anyone remember the link to 'pigeoninawheelchair'? I can't find it. There is a great photo of the pij in his 'wheel chair' that the owner made for him. It might be something George could utilize for the time being. * 

LOL, Cindy, we think alike. Nab's description sounded just like the photo of that sweet pigeon. It was a lawnchair and I posted the link to the website further up this thread, but here it is again:


http://www.pigeoninalawnchair.com/ 

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*It was a lawnchair and I posted the link to the website further up this thread, but here it is again:*
Well, that pretty much solves the mystery of why I couldn't find the link.  
My 'old timers' must be acting up again.  
I didn't realize you had posted the link earlier in the thread. But I should have known you would come to the rescue.  Thanks Cynthia.

Cindy


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

*Been there done that*

I'm the one who had the pigeon with no use of it's legs; AKA pigeoninalawnchair.
Here is my email address if you have any questions, I'd be glad to help
[email protected]

Penny


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Penny!!!!

There is nothing like first hand experience to draw on!

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Little fellow is getting stronger*

Got home tonight and George ate at least 10-15 sunflower meats and various seeds/fruits out of my hand, then he drank a couple big gulps of liquid calcium laced water. Most he's ever got down since I brought him home. He's getting stronger, but he still likes it on his back or side the best. I'm afraid it's kinda mussing up his back feathers a little, but I suppose that's to be expected with that much time on his back and side like that, otherwise it doesn't seem to bother him, and his big feathers on his tail and wings seem to be just fine. Mighty cute little fellow, I sent all concerned at work today a weekend pigeon update with pictures of him enjoying a few minutes in the sun last weekend, soon as I get time I'll post the pictures up on my website, So far so good - thanks everyone.

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update NAB. 
I'm so pleased to hear George is continuing to improve.  

Cindy


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*New George pictures are up.*

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo4.html

Little fellow seems to be getting better, slow but study - he drank nearly a whole thing of water this morning, and was busy gobbling down seeds when I left for work.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

George is a real cutie! Thanks for the pics!

Anybody think George might benefit from pigeon booties to keep those toes straight? I'm not really sure that would be good or necessary, but I'd hate to see the toes atrophy into a crooked position.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

George is too adorable!! 
Thanks for the recent photos NAB.

*Anybody think George might benefit from pigeon booties to keep those toes straight? * 
That would certainly be a thought to ponder Terry. 

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pigeon Booties anyone ?*



AZWhitefeather said:


> George is too adorable!!
> Thanks for the recent photos NAB.
> 
> *Anybody think George might benefit from pigeon booties to keep those toes straight? *
> ...


 Would someone please explain what these booties look like, and the theory behind the use of them ? I have a pigeon whose leg was broken in a trap. Not knowing what else to do, I simply left it alone and the leg healed just fine. 
In this case, both legs are broken ? My concern is this bird could be crippled for life, without some sort of intervention. I am thinking it needs some sort of splint / bootie ?


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*aspirin*

Lee here, 
When all else has failed and i am in the position where i HAVE to put a bird down i give it an aspirin and it always works... pigeons suffer in silence as they have no noise for pain so we must watch our feathered friends closely and do all we can for their health.........


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

The lady that has been my mentor told me she had a bird with bilateral broken legs. She slit straws and wrapped them in electrical tape so the legs would not get scratched. Then splinted the legs with these slit straws. Next she hung the bird in a sock over food and water for a week on a hanger. then after that it was healed and fine. Sounds like a really good idea


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Using straws to splint broken legs can work very well along with suspending or propping up the bird. Care needs to be taken not to put pressure on the bird in such a manner as the ability to comfortably breathe is compromised.

Those interested in making pigeon booties should do a search here on "lolly stick" (popsicle stick to many of us). There is a link to pictures of the procedure and a description of the process in these posts. 

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thanks for the suggestions and info*

I can't find any evidence that his legs are actually broken, I've closely felt every inch of his legs and wings, and I can't feel anything broke, or any swelling of any kind. I think it is what was suggested earlier a calcuim problem, and since Saturday when I started giving him the liquid calcium he is now able to pull his legs back in if I pull one out. He couldn't do anything with them B4, so he's getting stronger. I don't think he is really hurting too badly, he is eating pretty well and drinking well too and his pigeon poop was solid again this morning - no longer waterey. I think he is more uncomfortable in a box laying around than he is in pain. You guys know best should I think about the easy way out with aspirin, I really like the little fellow I'd hate to give up on him if the calcuim thing might work, but I don't want him hurting too much either he's is a cute little fellow?

NAB


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok this is probably a dumb question. Is the aspirin for pain or for something else?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Check this...

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=70&SubCategoryID=603&ProductID=2716


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Lee,

I'm with Zookeeper on this....do you mean aspirin would work in cases where euthanasia is desired? Just wondering...

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Please * Nab, don't give up on him!!! He is not in pain, he is showing signs of improvement, he is eating well.

And please, please folks don't use a do-it-yourself method of killing. Death by aspirin is, I understand, a cruel and painful end. Why do you think vets use an injection if there was a cheaper method that works as well?

Please, please, Nab, carry on with your good work! 

You will be the one to know if he is in pain.... his eyes will show you first because they will go dull and he will cease to show any interes in food or his surroundings...much as you or I would behave if life stopped having any joy for us.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good Morning NAB,
I agree with Cynthia 100%. 

Recapping your situation:
You found a pigeon unable to move it's legs, wasn't eating well & was pretty much motionless. By exam you are unable to detect any broken bones. 

Cynthia suggested 'George' may have a calcium deficiency & also suggested offering a liquid calcium. 
You took heed of her advice. 'George' is now showing signs of resistance in his legs, he is eating well & becoming more active.  

In answer to your question below, in my opinion, absolutely not!

*You guys know best should I think about the easy way out with aspirin*

You are doing a wonderful job of rehabbing George.

* * * * 

*Ok this is probably a dumb question. Is the aspirin for pain or for something else?*
No, Izzy, your question was by no means dumb. 
I can't speak for Lee, however *my* interpretation of his post was that *no*, he doesn't give a pigeon aspirin to relieve pain & I will leave it at that.

Cindy


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Not giving up on the little fellow yet.*

If he does get worse I'd take him to the vet B4 I gave him anything like aspirin, thanks for the info. He's up this morning and he stayed rightside up in his donut all night (first time he's stayed rightside up all night) and he's been eating. his seed pile is way down in there. He's going with me to the relatives house tomorrow for Thanksgiving dinner (we're having ham). I've been exercising his little legs and spreading out his feet.toes and perching him on them as much as I can, hopefully they won't atrophy too badly before he gets them working again, and I hold him up by the body so he can flap his wings for a while - he seems to like that every night.

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great idea to start on some physical therapy. You are taking excellent care of your new friend! Hope he can win some more pigeon converts tomorrow.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We're up and getting ready to head out for Thanksgiving dinner*

Little fellow is gobbling food big time and drinking lots of water. This morning when we played the flying pigeon game he is now able to flap one of his wings up and down, and he can move the other one pretty good too. Before he could only kind of flap them down but had trouble bringing them back up over his head. Oh well it's pigeon bath time, and we have to change the floor towels in his box so he's all cleaned up for the trip to the relatives house for Thanksgiving. 

Prayer for Misty
Please God bring Misty home safely, she is loved and missed.

NAB


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He seems to be improving every day with your care. Well done!

I was reading about "going light" on another website and the site owner said that the pigeons in his care that had recovered from "going light" had all suffered a mystery illness at a later stage that paralysed them for a few weeks. So it is early days yet for George.

That was a lovely prayer for Misty!

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Update: We can now generate lift with our wings*

Little fellows wings are working pretty good now. We were playing the flying pigeon game and he almost got out of my hand flapping his little wings. He can spread them and make both of them go up & down pretty well now. Still not much movement of the legs, but a little progess. I been moving them up and down and perching them with the little toes spread out, he doesn't seem to squirm around as much when I move his legs so I'm thinking they must not be hurting as much.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nab,

This sounds promising! Keep up the good work!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Flapping their wings exercises both circulatory and respiratory systems which boosts the immune system. With you holding him securely, there's no chance of his initially unbalanced flapping putting him in any danger.

When Walter first showed up, I tried to encourage him to flap by having him stand on my hand, then lower my hand. (I read about it on a parrot page.) He complained about this - pigeon feet don't have enough grip for him to feel secure. That's a good idea to hold his body! I bet you can really feel the power of those wings!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Little fellow took his first flight this morning*

Flew from one end of the bed to the other, smashed into the padded headboard, fell onto the pillow and then rolled off onto the floor in a heap. Pretty good flight, landing was a little rocky, but his little legs are getting color back in them again, and he can twitch them pretty well now so they are coming around. Not bad for a little guy that was rapidly becoming cat food 2 weeks ago. 

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Nab! Keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Nab!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the great news.
You are doing a great job with this little guy.
Keep up the good work.

Reti


----------

